# AFC BLF to ER..Watch your pups Training in this Heat!!



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Training partner today had to take his AFC BLF in to the ER this morning for Heat Exhaustion.!!!

Just a warning I am sure you all are being careful. But it hit her rather sudden. Fine on the first setup. Ran 1 blind and that was all it took. My pup ran three marks and I hydrated him and he was done for the day. Whether he looked like he could do it or not.
Mike


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you. Some of these drills can pile on the mileage quickly, we really need to be careful. Obedience and agility dogs too.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Scary stuff. I saw it happen first hand at a training group several years ago. Also a BLF. Handler was clueless.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

[/IMG]

This sign was posted last summer at our area parks.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How scary, but I am very, very cautious when it comes to the heat, I have heard too many horror stories! 

Anney, Mike, I was thinking the other day when it was so hot, how you guys, especially in the South do the Master level tests in such crippling heat.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I took my dogs for a good walk last Sunday, it was warmer than usual but not unbearably hot. Kaya my female was showing signs of over heating before we could get home, even tho we had stopped a several times so she could drink some water. She was panting heavily, tongue hanging way out and walking very slowly, stopping in every bit of shade she could find. Fortunately a kind stranger offered her some water and a shady spot to rest for a bit. This was just a walk, no running around or playing, -- do be careful, they can overheat quickly!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It's the combination of heat and humidity that is so dangerous. Our Toby went to a rescue event one May with temps in the 90s and high humidity. Later that night we rushed him to the ER when he urinated what we thought was blood (it was muscle pigment). The diagnosis was rhabdomyolysis Rhabdomyolysis - PubMed Health
The ER docs said they rarely diagnose it in dogs, mostly racehorses. 
Toby immediately recovered, but we totally changed how we exercise him on high heat index days.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

food for thought...
If your dog runs 9 100 yard marks, he has just run a little over a mile.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> How scary, but I am very, very cautious when it comes to the heat, I have heard too many horror stories!
> 
> Anney, Mike, I was thinking the other day when it was so hot, how you guys, especially in the South do the Master level tests in such crippling heat.


We run very early in the morning. We are done at around 9:00. Lot's of water and mix land marks with water. Wet their underside and neck with cold water. I will do yardwork sometimes just before dark but very short sessions. Our dogs are well conditioned because they train almost every day and marks range between 100 to 300+ yards Gunner did 100,125 and 150 today and I wet him down and let him air and put him up. Abby did 100,130, 175,100, 300 yard blind and a 200. She rested between the marks and blinds. Humidity had gone up and the wind laid over night so there wasn't much airflow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My pro always says wetting the dogs down does no good unless you can get the air moving over them, too. He says in fact it causes the heat to be retained by the undercoat.
When it's really hot out, we get Tito wet and then drive around in the 4 wheeler for a while so that he cools off.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

All of these dogs are put up in insulated boxes with fans and are very well ventilated so there is always airflow through their crates. Normally cooler in the boxes than outside in the air and sometimes ice put in the box or Liter frozen water bottles to further cool them down. Getting them wet does nothing without air circulation for evaporation and heat removal. Other than A/C these boxes are about as cool as you can get. They also don't heat up like a standard box


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> My pro always says wetting the dogs down does no good unless you can get the air moving over them, too. He says in fact it causes the heat to be retained by the undercoat.
> When it's really hot out, we get Tito wet and then drive around in the 4 wheeler for a while so that he cools off.


Barb this is so true. Especially since our guys have longer coats, the water is held under the coat and does not evaporate and cool the skin. 
I learned this once for myself a few summers ago. I had spent about an hour out mowing the lawn in the middle of the day, it was probably August or September, our hottest months. I was BURNING up and rather than just go inside and get in the shower I turned the hose on, bent over and ran it over my head. It felt wonderful. Then I turned the hose off and walked away. Within 10 seconds the water in my hair heated up it was unbelievable, SOOOO hot!!!! I had to go inside right away. This taught me not to wet down a dog when it is hot out.
We only train in the morning (done by 10) or evenings (after 7 pm) in the shade. Frankly I keep the car running with AC on and the dogs come out to run and go right back in. My car is small (CR-V) and does not heat up when idling, it stays very cold. I also sometimes take a cooler and put a wet towel and ice in the cooler, and will put the towel in the crate after the dog runs so they can lay on it. 
The big thing is just being smart. Train in short bursts. 
One thing that I do more for the success in training but also plays into heat safety is first doing memory birds as singles. This avoids long hunts, which REALLY wear a dog out. 
I can't say running master vs. senior or junior is any more or less. The most intense training is in transition when running double T drills, pattern blinds, etc. Not only is it much more physically demanding than any marking setup but it is mentally stressful as well which adds to the dog's energy output. Part of the reason why I've pushed Slater through and past pattern blinds and diversions is b/c of the heat.

The story of the dog I saw go down with heat stroke. It was September and we were training in Ocala in the morning. It was hot. Young BLF had a hard time on a long blind, just ugly with a lot of handles. Coming back with a bumper she kept dropping the bumper and stumbling, the handler (who, as I said, was COMPLETELY CLUELESS) actually was correcting her with the ecollar for this! When she got back to him the leader of our group, who is a human doctor himself, saw what was going on and literally grabbed the dog off the line away from it's owner and put her in his truck. We cranked the air, doused her feet with alcohol and put ice over her. Our group leader told me to get in and stay with the dog and we sped off to the closest vet. We left the dog's owner there. It was scary. The dog was TOTALLY out of it, looked comatose. By the time we got to the vet she could move a little of her own volition but still very uncoordinated. She walked out of the vet just fine an hour later.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

didn't want to post this question, but i know it will drive me crazy until i know....... what's a BLF? Black lab female? don't know what it stands for.
thanx
beth, moose and angel


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ding-ding-ding, we have a winner! You're right!




mainegirl said:


> didn't want to post this question, but i know it will drive me crazy until i know....... what's a BLF? Black lab female? don't know what it stands for.
> thanx
> beth, moose and angel


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Heat Stress


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

there's a hunt test a couple hours from here this weekend and the weather is supposed to be brutally hot. A very well known pro has been instructing all of her students/handlers to just go ahead and handle the dogs on the marks if you need to, don't let them put up a big hunt. Take your chances on failing the test.
She said...there's always another test. There isn't always another dog like the one you have now.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

mainegirl said:


> didn't want to post this question, but i know it will drive me crazy until i know....... what's a BLF? Black lab female? don't know what it stands for.
> thanx
> beth, moose and angel


Black Labrador Female

Sorry should have been more specific. My Bad:doh:

The dog is fine and apparently training again in the morning. Talked to the owner awhile ago.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I used to leave Boomer in the car with the a/c running but there was a story in the news I think last year about a police dog that died after being left in the cruiser with the a/c running (I think the article said that was "standard" procedure") but the a/c failed and was actually blowing hot air into the car.
I stopped doing it after that. Maybe ok for one or 2 minutes to run in convenience store for a drink or something, but that story really scared me.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> I used to leave Boomer in the car with the a/c running but there was a story in the news I think last year about a police dog that died after being left in the cruiser with the a/c running (I think the article said that was "standard" procedure") but the a/c failed and was actually blowing hot air into the car.
> I stopped doing it after that. Maybe ok for one or 2 minutes to run in convenience store for a drink or something, but that story really scared me.


I've heard these stories too but I feel the benefit outweighs the risk. I always leave one window down 4-5 inches because I worry that somehow the doors will get locked with me outside the car.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

boomers_dawn said:


> I used to leave Boomer in the car with the a/c running but there was a story in the news I think last year about a police dog that died after being left in the cruiser with the a/c running (I think the article said that was "standard" procedure") but the a/c failed and was actually blowing hot air into the car.
> I stopped doing it after that. Maybe ok for one or 2 minutes to run in convenience store for a drink or something, but that story really scared me.


Very scary! I try to never leave Riley in the car no matter what - because of the heat and just because I like to have an eye on him while we are out of the house.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW 

I am so glad the dog will be ok. I do think about the heat all the time in what I do. Our heat has not been like other parts of the country. Quinn our little BLF I think she runs "hot". Just this evening, it was cool (70's some where) we did a few agility exercises with her but it took her a long time to stop panting. You also have to know your dog, some can take more than others. PLEASE everyone be careful whether running marks or going for a walk. 

Also this was something we saw at Nationals (AKC Agility) earlier this year. I was just thinking about it again tonight while watching TV. I think I am ordering it tomorrow. You put it on the dog, and it cools the organs, it goes against their belly. However it does not go below 55 degrees so it does not over cool them either. 
Cooling Vest for military and law enforcement working dogs - ChillyDog Cool Vest

Have fun but please be careful.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> I also sometimes take a cooler and put a wet towel and ice in the cooler, and will put the towel in the crate after the dog runs so they can lay on it.


That is a REALLY GOOD idea. I won't go training or testing without one for each dog!

I feel for you guys running Master dogs in a test. I know here they last every bit of two days and the dogs running late triples and blinds in the heat have to be exhausted after their run.


----------

